# FOR RENT F10 Differential mount (rear) tool



## jayster0966 (May 16, 2011)

I have for rent the tool for replacing the rear diff mount on our F10 models. This is a very common failure on all F10 platforms.

*Tool PN# BMW2260*

This tool saves much time and aggravation replacing the (rearward) mount. Complete removal of the entire diff assembly is not needed.

There are a few videos already created on You Tube on how to do this DIY project.
Example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MmWAHgjemc&list=LLHfHPnib6NSIsR9CGJATTDA&index=6&t=933s

All credit goes to the creators of the video.

If interested , send a PM and I can fill you in on the deatils.


----------



## kuwacs (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey man! I'd be interested in renting this tool -- mine is super cracked. I'll Pm you my email.


----------



## rob_gio (May 25, 2021)

As a new user, it says I've reached my conversation limit but if you could PM me if you're still renting this out. I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## jayster0966 (May 16, 2011)

rob_gio said:


> As a new user, it says I've reached my conversation limit but if you could PM me if you're still renting this out. I can't find one anywhere.


Tool is currently out with a user. Have another gentleman lined up after that. Can give you a pm after he is done with it. 

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_gio (May 25, 2021)

Copy that, just let me know when! Thanks!


----------



## Greg L (7 mo ago)

How much do you charge for the rental of the tool?


----------

